# impossibilité de se connecter à une boite mail hotmail.fr depuis Mail



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

Imac 21,5pc, mi-2011
processeur 2,5GHz Intel core i5
Mémoire 4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
OS X Yosemite


bonjour, 
depuis 2j, la boite mail de ma femme (hotmail.fr), n'est plus connecté depuis l'appli MAIL
ça l'a déjà fait à plusieurs reprises, il suffisait de cliquer sur connecter et mettre le mot de passe et c'était bon
mais là ça marche pas

alors quand je clique gauche et que je vais sur modifier le compte, j ai les données du compte avec le type de compte: POP
description: "le nom du compte"
adresse e-mail: **********@hotmail.fr
nom complet: ******* ********
serveur de réception: pop.live.com
nom d'utilisateur: *********@hotmail.fr
Mot de passe: *********
serveur d'envoi (SMTP): avec plusieurs choix, sachant que celui de ce compte est à la base hotmail.fr, mais que dans la liste il y a : hotmail.fr (déconnecté)
et que dans la liste il y a encore:
- aucune
- Hotmail (qui est sélectionné pour mon compte hotmail.com et qui fonctionne)
- hotmail.fr (déconnecté) comme dit plus haut
- live.fr (qui est sélectionné pour mon compte live.fr et qui fonctionne)
- smtp-mail.outlook.com:*********@hotmail.fr (déconnecté)

et impossible de connecter à quoi que ce soit

quelqu'un a t'il une idée?

merci


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

essaie avec les "bons" serveurs :

HOTMAIL
    •    Serveur POP : pop-mail.outlook.com (Port 995 avec connexion SSL)
    •    Serveur IMAP : imap-mail.outlook.com (Port 993 avec connexion SSL)
    •    Serveur SMTP : smtp-mail.outlook.com (Port 25 ou 587 avec connexion SSL)


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

ok, mais je fais les motifs à quel endroit?


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Août 2015)

Dans Mail / Préférences / Comptes :

- onglet Données du compte
- onglet Avancé
- liste des serveurs SMTP

Désactive le compte, fais les modifs, réactive le compte.

N'oublie pas dans Liste des serveurs SMTP, d'aller dans l'onglet avancé pour saisir : 
Authentification par mot de passe, nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe de messagerie.


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

essaie avec les "bons" serveurs :

HOTMAIL
• Serveur POP : pop-mail.outlook.com (Port 995 avec connexion SSL)
• Serveur IMAP : imap-mail.outlook.com (Port 993 avec connexion SSL)
• Serveur SMTP : smtp-mail.outlook.com (Port 25 ou 587 avec connexion SSL)



j'ai créé comme expliqué ces 3 serveurs que j'ai essayé dans "serveur d'envoi SMTP" à tour de rôle et rien n'y fait.
dans la liste, les 3 serveurs créés sont aussi marqué comme déconnecté
je ne comprends pas

est ce qu'il y a quelque chose que j'ai pas compris dans tes explications?

je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter au ce compte mail depuis internet (sans passer dans mail) je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas plutôt d'un problème de mot de passe et du piratage de l'adresse mail


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Août 2015)

Si tu n'arrives pas à te connecter au compte sans passer par Mail, il faut d'abord régler ce problème, bien sûr.
(changer le mot de passe, par exemple)

Pour la configuration dans Mail, tu dois :

- dans Préférences / Comptes / Donnée du comptes : saisir Serveur de réception = pop-mail.outlook.com
- dans Préférences / Comptes / Avancé : Port 995, cocher SSL, Authentification par mot de passe

- dans Préférences / Comptes / Données du compte / Serveur smtp : cliquer sur "Modifier la liste des serveurs smtp"
- dans la nouvelle fenêtre, ajouter s'il n'y est pas : smtp-mail.outlook.com
- dans l'onglet Avancé, Port 25 ou 587, SSL coché, Authentification par mot de passe, nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe de messagerie.

Tu n'as pas à utiliser le serveur IMAP puisque tu es en POP, et dans la liste des serveurs smtp, tu ne dois mettre QUE le serveur smtp, pas pop ni imap, qui sont des serveurs de réception.


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

le problème c est que dans Préférences / Comptes / Donnée du comptes, serveur de réception affiche pop3.live.com mais en grisé et non modifiable


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Août 2015)

Tu as désactivé le compte, avant d'essayer de modifier ?


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

meme en décochant "activer ce compte", la ligne en question n'est pas modifiable


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

et sur mon compte hotmail.com ainsi que mon compte live.fr, le serveur de réception est aussi non modifiable et inscrit pop3.live.com


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Août 2015)

Oui, ok je vois, comme c'est le cas pour moi pour un compte Gmail.

Comme je n'ai pas de compte Hotmail, je ne pourrai pas t'aider d'avantage.

Tu pourrais supprimer / recréer le compte (car du coup il aurait les bons nouveaux serveurs), mais ça demande de prendre des précautions pour ne rien perdre, donc je ne prendrai pas le risque de te guider à distance pour cette manipulation.

De toute façon, il faut que tu règles d'abord l'accès au compte via le webmail, ce qui devrait régler ton problème.

Si pas réglé ensuite dans Mail, il faudrait tester la configuration du compte dans une AUTRE session de l'ordi.
Si ça se passe bien, il faudra dans ta session reprendre les paramètres du compte tel qu'il a été créé dans l'autre session, nettoyer Trousseaux d'accès si besoin.

Ic tu trouveras un "workaround" qui pourrait régler ton problème (en utilisant POP au lieu de IMAP), le principe étant de forcer le paramétrage manuel du compte, pour pouvoir saisir les bons serveurs.
Ne te lance là-dedans que si tu comprends ce que tu fais.
http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac-software/how-set-up-my-hotmail-account-on-mac-3500828/
http://www.arobase.org/mail-mac/configurer-outlook-com-mail-mac.htm


----------



## champ04100 (14 Août 2015)

ok

merci , j'ai fait une demande sur le compte mail en disant que j ai perdu mon MDP, du coup, je vais le refaire
puis tenter la connexion sur MAIL et si ça veut pas, j effacerais le compte de MAIL et je le recréerais

mais avant je vais en effet tenter de démarrer le mac avec une autre cession

merci de ta participation


----------

